# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Ziekte van Conn - Artikel

## Leontien

Bij patiënten met de ziekte van Conn is er sprake van een verhoogde productie van het bijnierschorshormoon aldosteron .

*Klachten*
Moeheid 
Spierklachten 
Hoofdpijn 
Veel plassen, (vooral) 's nachts 
Bij iedere patiënt kan het klachtenpatroon overigens anders zijn.

*Diagnose*
De diagnose is lastig, mede omdat de aandoening zeldzaam is. Het aantal Conn-patiënten in Nederland is dan ook niet bekend, er zijn slechts ruwe schattingen.
Bij de combinatie van hypertensie (verhoogde bloeddruk) en een laag kaliumgehalte in het bloed, kan het syndroom worden vermoed. Verder onderzoek moet dit vermoeden eventueel bevestigen. Bij bevestiging is het vervolgens noodzakelijk om de exacte oorzaak van het syndroom op te sporen.

*Oorzaak*
De belangrijkste oorzaak van de ziekte is een adenoom (goedaardige tumor) van de bijnier. Een ander voorkomend type is hyperplasie (vergroting) van beide bijnieren. Daarnaast zijn er nog enkele zeer zeldzame oorzaken.
Wanneer de oorsprong van een verhoogd gehalte van aldosteron in een of beide bijnieren zelf is te vinden, spreekt men wel van primair hyperaldosteronisme. Secundair hyperaldosteronisme wordt dus geen ziekte van Conn genoemd.

*Behandeling*
De gebruikelijke behandeling is in het geval van een tumor het verwijderen van de aangedane bijnier. De andere bijnier neemt in principe de functie over. Na de operatie en na verloop van tijd worden dan vrijwel altijd normale kaliumwaarden in het bloed en vaak (maar niet altijd) ook een normale bloeddruk bereikt.

Wanneer hyperplasie ten grondslag ligt aan het ziektebeeld, dan is symptoombestrijding d.m.v. medicatie de aangewezen weg. Afhankelijk van de algehele conditie van de patiënt en zijn of haar ziektegeschiedenis, kunnen goede resultaten worden bereikt met deze aanpak. Goede begeleiding door een deskundig arts is dan van groot belang, bij voorkeur door een endocrinoloog of een nefroloog.


Bron: nvacp.nl

----------

